# Sirius reception problem



## donbeaty (Jan 21, 2004)

I have installed the Audiovox mobile dock in my auto and the home dock to my stereo at home. The home antenna is mounted on the outside wall of my house facing east at an angle of about 30*. The system plays fine most of the time but I am surprised that with a fixed antenna my signal still cuts in and out. Sometimes I loose signal for minutes at a time. I cannot install on the roof as suggested in the instructions as I live in the Sierra Nevada's and have snow on the roof 5 months of the year.
Anyone else have reception problems with a fixed, stationary antenna?
Any suggestions?
Thanks
Don


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

get dish network at the end of spring :lol: :grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I had intermittent problems with my home Sirius system. It turned out to be a defective home craddle. I got an RA from my supplier and am eagerly awaiting the arrival of my replacement. The tuner unit would sit very loosely (not losely) in the craddle and the connection to the antenna was a problem. I would go from 3 bars to 1 bar to no bars for no reason at all, this with the antenna mounted on the roof. Hopefully the replacement will resolve the problem. Good point on using Dish for Sirius around mid year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

Even with my Sirius antenna on the top of my roof, I will loose a signal going under an overpass, trees, or even parking in my carport. But it is only briefly until the skies are unobstructed again.. So, I am not surprised for the unit to loose signal for minutes at a time if it is not on the roof.. I would highly recommend putting it on the roof.. In the morning when you start you vehicle.. Just clear the snow from the antenna is all. Problem will go away.


----------



## md_paul (Jan 21, 2003)

DavidD said:


> Even with my Sirius antenna on the top of my roof, I will loose a signal going under an overpass, trees, or even parking in my carport. But it is only briefly until the skies are unobstructed again.. So, I am not surprised for the unit to loose signal for minutes at a time if it is not on the roof.. I would highly recommend putting it on the roof.. In the morning when you start you vehicle.. Just clear the snow from the antenna is all. Problem will go away.


Errr... I think the original poster was talking about the antenna mounted at his home...


----------

